# Pathway



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm building a pathway from the back porch to the driveway. It's been a pain so far this side of the yard is beat. The back was all rye that died I cleared it by hand put down rotors and black poly pipe hooked it to a hose bib, then did a full on irrigation system, then the water run off wasn't helping so put in a drain pipe then built a fence. The yard has been really compacted so I'm building a concrete pathway.

I'm estimating I have 11 more steps to do. I have7 done so far looking for any tips or advice. My forms are 2x4's and I'm using about 360 #'s of concrete per step. I use my trenching shovel for the forms then scrape and tamp the soil down when the concrete gets poured. I haven't used wire sense it's just for walking and the heavy clay doesn't move much. I thought about using a smaller form and using wire but not sure if that would crack or not.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

How do you like your cart? Is it the $120 or $170 one?


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I love the cart had to put it in the photo. I haven't pulled it with the rider yet. But it makes digging and moving dirt so easy. I did my irrigation by hand and put tarps over the turf. I believe it's the $170 one from tractor supply. I work at the main office for Tractor so it was a good use of the discount.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Utk03analyst said:


> I love the cart had to put it in the photo. I haven't pulled it with the rider yet. But it makes digging and moving dirt so easy. I did my irrigation by hand and put tarps over the turf. I believe it's the $170 one from tractor supply. I work at the main office for Tractor so it was a good use of the discount.


Hook a brother up!


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Finished product went down to 2x3's for my forms.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice! It looks really good.

If those are knockout roses, back them up so they are a minimum of 3.5 feet to center from edge of the path. You can thank me later. . They look kinda shrubby.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Lawndress said:


> Nice! It looks really good.
> 
> If those are knockout roses, back them up so they are a minimum of 3.5 feet to center from edge of the path. You can thank me later. . They look kinda shrubby.


Thanks. Same rule of thumb for mini knockout roses? They are only supposed to grow to 18 inches high.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Utk03analyst said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! It looks really good.
> ...


I would make them 2-2.5'. You don't want to brush against them.


----------

